# Any off grid enthusiasts on here? Or anyone who's living off the grid?



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm a prepper and really into off grid living, and trying to become as self sustainable as possible...I built an off grid cabin out in the wilderness and plan on living out there after I sell my home in the city...Anyone else into this lifestyle?


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 4, 2019)

Congratulations . I'm too old for that but I did consider it. I would want to be close to water I could use and go fishing for food as well. Your health of course is most important.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 4, 2019)

Invictus said:


> I'm a prepper and really into off grid living, and trying to become as self sustainable as possible...I built an off grid cabin out in the wilderness and plan on living out there after I sell my home in the city...Anyone else into this lifestyle?


Yes, doing it now, our fourth year


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

Gary O glad to meet you...I lived off the grid for 4 years before... I can’t wait to do it again, this time for good.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 4, 2019)

What’s a prepper?


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

Keesha said:


> What’s a prepper?


I can only speak for myself, but for me being a prepper is being prepared for possible natural disasters, cataclysmic events, economic collapse, etc...I store food, medical supplies, water, and many other supplies for emergencies...I built a cabin that can run completely off grid...I use a wood cook stove to cook on, and a wood stove to heat my cabin, solar panels for electrical power, and a couple of wells for water...I grow vegetables and raise livestock for meat, milk, and eggs too... I want to be as self sufficient as possible.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 4, 2019)

At this point in my life, I'm an armchair enthusiast.

When I was younger I experimented with the concept and came to the conclusion that being self-sufficient is just an illusion.

IMO living off the grid or any alternate lifestyle should be about personal growth/challenge, enjoyment, a sense of accomplishment, etc...

I look forward to reading about your experiences.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 4, 2019)

Invictus said:


> Gary O glad to meet you...I lived off the grid for 4 years before... I can’t wait to do it again, this time for good.



Sounds like you've got a story to tell.
Here is a good place

Got pics?


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Sounds like you've got a story to tell.
> Here is a good place
> 
> Got pics?


Yes I have pictures but I couldn’t get them to post last night...I’ll try to figure it out today and post some pictures.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 4, 2019)

aunt bea said:


> at this point in my life, i'm an armchair enthusiast.



+1


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 4, 2019)

Keesha said:


> What’s a prepper?



From Wikipedia:  

*Survivalism* is a primarily American movement of individuals or groups (called *survivalists* or *preppers*)  who actively prepare for emergencies, including possible disruptions in  social or political order, on scales from local to international.  Survivalism also encompasses preparation for personal emergencies, such  as job loss or being stranded in the wild or under adverse weather  conditions. The emphasis is on self-reliance, stockpiling supplies, and  gaining survival knowledge and skills. Survivalists often acquire  emergency medical and self-defense training, stockpile food and water, prepare to become self-sufficient, and build structures such as survival retreats or underground shelters that may help them survive a catastrophe.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 4, 2019)

Sounds like a great idea, HOWEVER we enjoy our modern conveniences way to much to live that way.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

I still have all the modern conveniences on my land I just don't use them as much...I still have electric appliances, cellphone, internet, cable TV, running water, and all the other same conveniences that I have in my home in the city...I think it's a common misconception that people think living off the grid means going without modern technology...I have all that stuff too but I can also live and survive comfortably without being dependent on the public power grid and public utilities.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 4, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> *Survivalism* is a primarily American movement of individuals or groups (called *survivalists* or *preppers*)  who actively prepare for emergencies, including possible disruptions in  social or political order, on scales from local to international.  Survivalism also encompasses preparation for personal emergencies, such  as job loss or being stranded in the wild or under adverse weather  conditions. The emphasis is on self-reliance, stockpiling supplies, and  gaining survival knowledge and skills. Survivalists often acquire  emergency medical and self-defense training, stockpile food and water, prepare to become self-sufficient, and build structures such as survival retreats or underground shelters that may help them survive a catastrophe.


Gracious. Is it just me or does this sound a tad on the paranoid side?


ClassicRockr said:


> Sounds like a great idea, HOWEVER we enjoy our modern conveniences way to much to live that way.


 I’m actually going to agree with CR here. I’m far too spoiled for this lifestyle at this point in my life. Perhaps years ago Mr. Keesha and I would have happily embraced this lifestyle in our younger years but not now and definitely not as a single woman.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Sounds like a great idea, HOWEVER we enjoy our modern conveniences way to much to live that way.


I still have all the modern conveniences on my land I just don't use them as much...I still have electric appliances, cellphone, internet, cable TV, running water, and all the other same conveniences that I have in my home in the city...I think it's a common misconception that people think living off the grid means going without modern technology...I have all that stuff too but I can also live and survive comfortably without being dependent on the public power grid and public utilities.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 4, 2019)

Invictus said:


> I still have all the modern conveniences on my land I just don't use them as much...I still have electric appliances, cellphone, internet, cable TV, running water, and all the other same conveniences that I have in my home in the city...I think it's a common misconception that people think living off the grid means going without modern technology...I have all that stuff too but I can also live and survive comfortably without being dependent on the public power grid and public utilities.


 This is true. Gary certainly has modern technology, a woodshop , tv and all. True. 
It could still be appealing I suppose. It just seems like a lot of work and I’m somewhat on the lazy side


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

Keesha said:


> This is true. Gary certainly has modern technology, a woodshop , tv and all. True.
> It could still be appealing I suppose. It just seems like a lot of work and I’m somewhat on the lazy side


I understand...It's not for everyone...I enjoy things like cutting and splitting wood, and building structures on my land, and staying active and fit...Plus I just love being out there with nature and wildlife...I see Deer, Black Bear, Elk, Wild Hogs, Turkey, and all sorts of other critters right from my front porch.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Sounds like you've got a story to tell.
> Here is a good place
> 
> Got pics?


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

I finally figured out how to post pics.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 4, 2019)

Invictus said:


> I understand...It's not for everyone...I enjoy things like cutting and splitting wood, and building structures on my land, and staying active and fit...Plus I just love being out there with nature and wildlife...I see Deer, Black Bear, Elk, Wild Hogs, Turkey, and all sorts of other critters right from my front porch.


Actually I very much enjoy all that also. I’ve been interior canoeing for 3 plus weeks at a time, paddling, portaging, building fires. We now have a woodstove so cut and split our own wood and it’s very enjoyable. It’s especially good to do if frustrated . The emotion can be transferred and expressed through the actions, making one feel much better. I know.... I’m chicking it up too much. :lofl:


----------



## Keesha (Feb 4, 2019)

Ohhhhh sweeeeet! That’s nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2019)

Pretty place Invictus, I like the atrium door.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Actually I very much enjoy all that also. I’ve been interior canoeing for 3 plus weeks at a time, paddling, portaging, building fires. We now have a woodstove so cut and split our own wood and it’s very enjoyable. It’s especially good to do if frustrated . The emotion can be transferred and expressed through the actions, making one feel much better. I know.... I’m chicking it up too much. :lofl:


Oh well see you're almost living the same way as being off grid.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Pretty place Invictus, I like the atrium door.


Thank you...I have so many other building projects going on out there...When I sell my home in the city I'm going to build another home on my acreage and use the cabin as a small guest house for when family visits.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Ohhhhh sweeeeet! That’s nice. :thumbsup:


Thank you.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

Silly question, but what does that button that says "add to a members reputation" mean or do?...Is that how we like a comment?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes, but you have to be here a few days and you can't use it for the same people constantly, like more than once a day I think.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 4, 2019)

Invictus said:


> I'm a prepper and really into off grid living, and trying to become as self sustainable as possible...I built an off grid cabin out in the wilderness and plan on living out there after I sell my home in the city...Anyone else into this lifestyle?



I'm not really a prepper, but we moved to the boondocks about 16 years ago, when I retired, and it has been great.  We're on 40 acres of heavy forestland, and the nearest neighbors about about 1/4 mile away.  It's quiet, no crime, and close enough to the basic stores that we get along just fine.  I did put in an outdoor wood furnace years ago, because our house is total electric, and the Winter heating bills were quite high the first year.  I have an endless supply of trees, so the exercise in logging keeps the electric bill down, and is a real plus in staying active and healthy.  We have all the modern conveniences...fiber optic TV/phone/internet, and a well with excellent water.  I have a generator in case we lose power, but have only had to use it 2 or 3 times, for a few hours in all these years.  I suppose the day will come when old age dictates that we move back to a town, but for now, I hope that day is still years away.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, but you have to be here a few days and you can't use it for the same people constantly, like more than once a day I think.


Okay thank you. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 4, 2019)

Invictus said:


> I still have all the modern conveniences on my land I just don't use them as much...I still have electric appliances, cellphone, internet, cable TV, running water, and all the other same conveniences that I have in my home in the city...I think it's a common misconception that people think living off the grid means going without modern technology...I have all that stuff too but I can also live and survive comfortably without being dependent on the public power grid and public utilities.




I believe that truly living "off grid" implies that you are off the  power grid... no electricity unless you generate it yourself.   Most  preppers are preparing for a disaster scenario, and as Keesha said, seem  a bit paranoid.   

My sister lives on a farm, has plenty of  wildlife, and can chop wood if she wants.  (She doesn't.)    In no way  is she "off grid."


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

Don M. said:


> I'm not really a prepper, but we moved to the boondocks about 16 years ago, when I retired, and it has been great.  We're on 40 acres of heavy forestland, and the nearest neighbors about about 1/4 mile away.  It's quiet, no crime, and close enough to the basic stores that we get along just fine.  I did put in an outdoor wood furnace years ago, because our house is total electric, and the Winter heating bills were quite high the first year.  I have an endless supply of trees, so the exercise in logging keeps the electric bill down, and is a real plus in staying active and healthy.  We have all the modern conveniences...fiber optic TV/phone/internet, and a well with excellent water.  I have a generator in case we lose power, but have only had to use it 2 or 3 times, for a few hours in all these years.  I suppose the day will come when old age dictates that we move back to a town, but for now, I hope that day is still years away.


That’s awesome Don...Sounds very nice...My nearest neighbor is a few miles away and the nearest town is about 15 miles from my cabin, and my home in the city is 100 miles away.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I believe that truly living "off grid" implies that you are off the  power grid... no electricity unless you generate it yourself.   Most  preppers are preparing for a disaster scenario, and as Keesha said, seem  a bit paranoid.
> 
> My sister lives on a farm, has plenty of  wildlife, and can chop wood if she wants.  (She doesn't.)    In no way  is she "off grid."


Correct, my cabin property is totally off the grid... I generate my own free power...I’m not paranoid at all, I just like being prepared, and not dependent on the government or state for power, food, water, etc.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 4, 2019)

We can’t get Netflix where we live but our lifestyle is similar to Dons only we don’t have 40 acres but do have 100’s of forest acreage all around us. It’s very peaceful and I wouldn’t want to give it up. Every convenience is close enough by that it’s the best of both worlds.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 4, 2019)

Invictus said:


> View attachment 61852View attachment 61853View attachment 61854View attachment 61855



Very nice!

To be honest, I don’t think at this point I could survive off grid if something catastrophic happened....I panic if my internet is out for an hour.

Ive also gotten soft and older and back pain and need of meds for thyroid etc...how much can a person stock up..say if you’re diabetic??

Plus I’m alone so I think if something happens, I hope it gets me right away...sad but true.

But looks like you’ve got it figured out...


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

Keesha said:


> We can’t get Netflix where we live but our lifestyle is similar to Dons only we don’t have 40 acres but do have 100’s of forest acreage all around us. It’s very peaceful and I wouldn’t want to give it up. Every convenience is close enough by that it’s the best of both worlds.


Sounds great.&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Very nice!
> 
> To be honest, I don’t think at this point I could survive off grid if something catastrophic happened....I panic if my internet is out for an hour.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that...I understand, that would be rough being a diabetic if we had a natural disaster or economic collapse, and people no longer had access to medications...I don't have any health problems but I do have a lot of antibiotics and other medications and medical supplies in my storages for emergencies.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 4, 2019)

Invictus said:


> Sorry to hear that...I understand, that would be rough being a diabetic if we had a natural disaster or economic collapse, and people no longer had access to medications...I don't have any health problems but I do have a lot of antibiotics and other medications and medical supplies in my storages for emergencies.




Im not diabetic, was using that as an example.  I think that for most surviving without needed meds would be the hardest.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

Keesha said:


> We can’t get Netflix where we live but our lifestyle is similar to Dons only we don’t have 40 acres but do have 100’s of forest acreage all around us. It’s very peaceful and I wouldn’t want to give it up. Every convenience is close enough by that it’s the best of both worlds.


In my home here in the city I have Cox cable TV and I downloaded the free Cox cable TV internet app, so I can watch TV on my cellphone or laptop at my cabin, or anywhere that I can get a cell phone signal...It's pretty cool.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Im not diabetic, was using that as an example.  I think that for most surviving without needed meds would be the hardest.


Oh okay, well that's good.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice chatting with everyone...I have some errands and chores to get done...I'll get back on later tonight...Great forum by the way...Really glad I found this place.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2019)

Invictus, nice place you have there.  I wouldn't be interested in living off grid, especially at my age now.  My husband and I do love the outdoors and have some remote camping when we were younger in Canada/NW Territories, Alaska, etc.  Just out of a tent in those days, with aluminum boat and motor.  

We do like to be prepared to take care of ourselves if we had to, but we're not preppers.  We still have boxes of freeze dried foods left over from Y2k in the basement and have a lot of things that would get us by if we needed them, water filter, hand operated flashlights, propane stoves, generator, guns/ammo, etc.  I could live off the land if I had to, with the help of my husband.  When we go camping we get away from people, never stay at designated 'campsites', and pretty much have no electric, phone service or even strong radio signals, but sometimes just two or three weeks at a time.

Nothing like getting away from the noise, getting out into nature, and walking through the woods, fishing or gazing up at the night sky with no artificial lights interfering with the heavens.  Life is good when you leave the chatter behind.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Invictus, nice place you have there.  I wouldn't be interested in living off grid, especially at my age now.  My husband and I do love the outdoors and have some remote camping when we were younger in Canada/NW Territories, Alaska, etc.  Just out of a tent in those days, with aluminum boat and motor.
> 
> We do like to be prepared to take care of ourselves if we had to, but we're not preppers.  We still have boxes of freeze dried foods left over from Y2k in the basement and have a lot of things that would get us by if we needed them, water filter, hand operated flashlights, propane stoves, generator, guns/ammo, etc.  I could live off the land if I had to, with the help of my husband.  When we go camping we get away from people, never stay at designated 'campsites', and pretty much have no electric, phone service or even strong radio signals, but sometimes just two or three weeks at a time.
> 
> Nothing like getting away from the noise, getting out into nature, and walking through the woods, fishing or gazing up at the night sky with no artificial lights interfering with the heavens.  Life is good when you leave the chatter behind.


.  
You guys sure sound like preppers to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2019)

Invictus said:


> Silly question, but what does that button that says "add to a members reputation" mean or do?...Is that how we like a comment?



The 4th link down in this thread will tell you about reputation, more info in Forum Support section here.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/37288-FAQ-please-read-before-asking-questions


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2019)

Invictus said:


> .
> You guys sure sound like preppers to me.



From the TV shows I've seen of serious preppers, nothing close.   Just a slow accumulation of buying things when we thought we needed to over the years.  If the power goes out, I'd rather be able to survive on my own for awhile anyway, without panicking and depending completely on the help of others.  We live in the suburbs, and our house has a fireplace in the basement that is rarely used....but in an emergency, if we can't have access to heat if there's a power outage, we have some wood in the yard to keep us warm, although we would have to hang out in the basement with our furkids.

We have some bottled water, canned foods and TP on hand if there is an emergency.  If the 'grid' goes down, we'll try and make the best of it. We also have down sleeping bags, etc. for warmth if needed.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 4, 2019)

Invictus said:


> View attachment 61852View attachment 61853View attachment 61854View attachment 61855




 Ah, you got wunna those pre built drop ons.

Or, maybe that's a kit (?)

How ya like it?


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Ah, you got wunna those pre built drop ons.
> 
> Or, maybe that's a kit (?)
> 
> How ya like it?


No Gary, me and my brothers built my cabin from scratch on site...It took us two days.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

View attachment 61867View attachment 61868View attachment 61869View attachment 61870View attachment 61871


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

We love it up in those mountains and woods...Can't wait to be out there for good in a few more months.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> The 4th link down in this thread will tell you about reputation, more info in Forum Support section here.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/37288-FAQ-please-read-before-asking-questions



Thank you.


----------



## IKE (Feb 5, 2019)

Invictus said:


> No Gary, me and my brothers built my cabin from scratch on site...It took us two days.View attachment 61866




From looking at your pictures the terrain reminds me of the heavily wooded and hilly areas around Wilburton and Hartshorne where I hunted deer and turkey for many years......going to and from a hunting trip in that area I always found it very difficult to drive through Krebs without stopping for Italian food.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 5, 2019)

IKE said:


> From looking at your pictures the terrain reminds me of the heavily wooded and hilly areas around Wilburton and Hartshorne where I hunted deer and turkey for many years......going to and from a hunting trip in that area I always found it very difficult to drive through Krebs without stopping for Italian food.


My land and cabin is in Sequoyah County up in the foothills of the Ozarks...It's about 15 miles west of Tenkiller Lake and not too far from the Arkansas line...But I have been to Krebs many times with my Wife and Family...We like to eat at Pete's Place and shop at Lovera's Italian market...I'm also Italian by the way.ride::thumbsup:


----------



## P.D. D'Ale (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello,
I am curious, since you state your "off the grid" in the past tense, why you stopped?


----------



## P.D. D'Ale (Feb 5, 2019)

Wondering if the soil there posed a problem prohibiting use of piers instead of block-to-ground with shims?  Are you not concerned with settling issues due to erosion and other factors?


----------



## Invictus (Feb 5, 2019)

P.D. D'Ale said:


> Hello,
> I am curious, since you state your "off the grid" in the past tense, why you stopped?


I buy and sell real estate and someone gave me an offer on my last off grid property that I couldn’t pass up...I took that money and bought a much larger and prettier property with plenty of natural resources.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 5, 2019)

P.D. D'Ale said:


> Wondering if the soil there posed a problem prohibiting use of piers instead of block-to-ground with shims?  Are you not concerned with settling issues due to erosion and other factors?


The property is up in the mountains so plenty of granite and stone beneath the soil layer...I didn’t want my property taxes to go up yet, so I didn’t pour or build a permanent foundation...I also wanted to be able to move my cabin to another spot on the property if I decided to in the future... I built another cabin the exact same way on blocks 20 years ago on another property and it’s still fine...But when we sell our home here in the city, and build our new house which will be much bigger, out there, we will definitely pour a foundation.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 5, 2019)

If you ever get the chance to see the documentary on Dick Proeneke who built a cabin without power tools in Alaska. If you want to talk off grid, that man did it all.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 5, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> If you ever get the chance to see the documentary on Dick Proeneke who built a cabin without power tools in Alaska. If you want to talk off grid, that man did it all.



He was wunna the gods

Great footage

Helen and Scott Nearing were quite exemplary, also


----------



## Invictus (Feb 5, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> If you ever get the chance to see the documentary on Dick Proeneke who built a cabin without power tools in Alaska. If you want to talk off grid, that man did it all.




Ya I've seen that, very cool documentary...I watch a lot of cabin building videos on YouTube and off grid homesteading videos...I love that stuff.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 5, 2019)

These guys rocked before there were rockers


----------



## Invictus (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> These guys rocked before there were rockers


Pretty cool, respect!...Living debt free is a beautiful life...Thanks.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Feb 6, 2019)

The reality show 'Preppers' is a LDS RM production, which is not a hard sell, think of their food storage teachings.  I used to watch & critique it.  I came up with what I thought was an original idea - store TP - then barter for food when the apocalypse happens.  

Well I found out it wasn't a unique idea, one of the 'preppers' I think from Texas was of same mind, in fact he had part of his bunker set aside for TP storage.  His logic was similar to mine.  Easy to store, doesn't spoil, lasts forever & everyone will want it.  

Still think its a great idea.  And it don't weigh a lot so it's easy to transport.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 6, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> The reality show 'Preppers' is a LDS RM production, which is not a hard sell, think of their food storage teachings.  I used to watch & critique it.  I came up with what I thought was an original idea - store TP - then barter for food when the apocalypse happens.
> 
> Well I found out it wasn't a unique idea, one of the 'preppers' I think from Texas was of same mind, in fact he had part of his bunker set aside for TP storage.  His logic was similar to mine.  Easy to store, doesn't spoil, lasts forever & everyone will want it.
> 
> Still think its a great idea.  And it don't weigh a lot so it's easy to transport.


Good thinking...I've done the same...Liquor, tobacco, coffee, and many other things will be great for bartering...Can you imagine how much that stuff would be in demand and worth in a total economic collapse?


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 6, 2019)

P.D. D'Ale said:


> Wondering if the soil there posed a problem prohibiting use of piers instead of block-to-ground with shims?  Are you not concerned with settling issues due to erosion and other factors?


 All my buildings are block to ground.
Since 2005
Nary an issue
Zero spring to my 2x6 floors

















The trick is building the base structure solid, as in one tight module, with 45° braces, thick, 4x4 stuff.
If there is any ground surface movement, nothing tweaks. 
Of course being in a dry climate helps.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 6, 2019)

Invictus said:


> Good thinking...I've done the same...Liquor, tobacco, coffee, and many other things will be great for bartering...Can you imagine how much that stuff would be in demand and worth in a total economic collapse?


Got some preppers out this way
Even to the point of having a bunker

They have lotsa my stuff in there
They just don’t yet know it’s mine….


My point;
A prepper will last just a bit longer
And during that time, they’re gonna hafta use their artillery on someone
Mainly because they can’t help but brag
I can’t fault ‘em 
But I don’t prep much

I do hunt
And I will
But none of us, prepper or no, will last very long when and if TSHTF

As far as off grid
I know I’ll just last a little longer in that regard, too

But

I do feel a bit more in control being off the grid

Hands on is a great feeling for as long as it lasts


----------



## Invictus (Feb 6, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Got some preppers out this way
> Even to the point of having a bunker
> 
> They have lotsa my stuff in there
> ...


Anything that increases my Family and I’s chances for survival is good enough for me...I have a very big Italian well armed and military trained Family, so if anyone could even find our property they might regret it. But if they don’t we’ll die like Warriors. It would be a good death.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 6, 2019)

Invictus said:


> Anything that increases my Family and I’s chances for survival is good enough for me...I have a very big well armed and military trained Family, so if anyone could even find our property they might regret it. But if they don’t we’ll die like Warriors. It would be a good death.



I do like the enthusiasm 

....and the realistic view

We are one on this


----------



## Invictus (Feb 6, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I do like the enthusiasm
> 
> ....and the realistic view
> 
> We are one on this


Absolutely Gary...Thumbs up!


----------



## Invictus (Feb 6, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> All my buildings are block to ground.
> Since 2005
> Nary an issue
> Zero spring to my 2x6 floors
> ...


.     
Same here...If everything is level squared and plum I have had no issues...For a small cabin it’s fine.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 6, 2019)

Invictus said:


> .
> Same here...If everything is level squared and plum I have had no issues...For a small cabin it’s fine.



There's a guy on another forum that builds this way for a living, saunas and stuff...can't recall his name or the site 
Anyway, he's quite well versed on this type of foundation, with plenty to back it up


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm curious if you guys have had any problems with critters when using the block to ground foundations or how you deal with it.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 6, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious if you guys have had any problems with critters when using the block to ground foundations or how you deal with it.



chippies gotta live somewhere
Happily they don't care to chew on treated timber

skunks?
They get live trapped (yes, it gets tricky)

Actually, pier is no better in that regard


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> chippies gotta live somewhere
> Happily they don't care to chew on treated timber
> 
> skunks?
> ...



Nothing is perfect.

I just have flashbacks to laying in bed at night listening to the mice gnawing inside the walls of my grandmother's old farmhouse and the smell when one of the poor unfortunate beasts died.  

Then there were a couple of flat cats in the crawl space under the old porch. layful:nthego:

The thought of sharing my space with critters still creeps me out!


----------



## IKE (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm not what one would call a diehard prepper but I read a few years back that .22 LR ammo will be good for bartering as well as hunting and even self defense if need be if the SHTF.......let's just say that I've got a few rounds put back and leave it at that.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 7, 2019)

IKE said:


> I'm not what one would call a diehard prepper but I read a few years back that .22 LR ammo will be good for bartering as well as hunting and even self defense if need be if the SHTF.......let's just say that I've got a few rounds put back and leave it at that.



Well, it's a start


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2019)

IKE said:


> I'm not what one would call a diehard prepper but I read a few years back that .22 LR ammo will be good for bartering as well as hunting and even self defense if need be if the SHTF.......let's just say that I've got a few rounds put back and leave it at that.




Too bad you’re too far from me if the SHTF...would you let me in or shoot me? 

If the SHTF in Fresno in the summer I’m a cooked goose.  Couldn’t imagine the heat without A/C, I know people did long ago
but we’ve gotten too comfy in our lifestyles here.

Also...water would be a big problem.

I doubt I would be able to make it to the coast and my daughter...3 hour drive and only one way to go really and that’s through Pacheco Pass.

There is one other way but it’s longer...wouldn’t even have enough gas. 

Have a better chance of survival if the SHTF in the winter months....won’t freeze to death and there are acres and acres of fruit and nuts and veggies growing very near my house...


----------



## IKE (Feb 7, 2019)

We've already got several stops to make and the plane is filling up fast CeeCee but if the SHTF ever does happen just sit tight till mama and I get there to pick you up.

Oh, we prefer to rescue folks that can carry their own weight, won't be a burden on others and have some sort of usable skill .....can you bake chocolate chip cookies ?


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2019)

IKE said:


> We've already got several stops to make and the plane is filling up fast CeeCee but if the SHTF ever does happen just sit tight till mama and I get there to pick you up.
> 
> Oh, we prefer to rescue folks that can carry their own weight, won't be a burden on others and have some sort of usable skill .....can you bake chocolate chip cookies ?



Yes, I can!  

I actually do have an emergency type bag packed that’s near my bed just in case of fire etc...so, I’ll just add a Chocolate Chip cookie recipe to it.

Im smart enough to know that I may not be able to look it up on my iPad, lol.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Feb 7, 2019)

Serious question for preppers.  I have been watching over the years about survival methods & was wondering what are your thoughts about using a cross bow rather than normal fire power.  Silent, deadly & the ammo can be reused.  I loved archery in my youth, got pretty good, even downed a deer with one.  It's been used for centuries and seems to answer some of the worries about obtaining ammo.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2019)

An old sci-fi book called "Lucifer's Hammer" talked about expensive liquor for barter. Now, this was back in the 70's before the preppers got so widespread. It referred to doomsday prepping, not off grid living. (good book btw)


----------



## 911 (Feb 7, 2019)

My idea of roughing it is checking into the Hampton Inn late at night and finding out that there is no remote for the TV.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 7, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious if you guys have had any problems with critters when using the block to ground foundations or how you deal with it.


I haven't had any problems with small critters, but the black bears come up to my front porch and scratch on it when I'm not around.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 7, 2019)

IKE said:


> I'm not what one would call a diehard prepper but I read a few years back that .22 LR ammo will be good for bartering as well as hunting and even self defense if need be if the SHTF.......let's just say that I've got a few rounds put back and leave it at that.


That's awesome!...I have plenty of ammo too, and also we reload our own ammo.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 7, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Too bad you’re too far from me if the SHTF...would you let me in or shoot me?
> 
> If the SHTF in Fresno in the summer I’m a cooked goose.  Couldn’t imagine the heat without A/C, I know people did long ago
> but we’ve gotten too comfy in our lifestyles here.
> ...


You can still have running water and AC when you're off the grid.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 7, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> Serious question for preppers.  I have been watching over the years about survival methods & was wondering what are your thoughts about using a cross bow rather than normal fire power.  Silent, deadly & the ammo can be reused.  I loved archery in my youth, got pretty good, even downed a deer with one.  It's been used for centuries and seems to answer some of the worries about obtaining ammo.


It's definitely a good option for hunting and stealth purposes, but for self defense it wouldn't be very practical in a gun fight.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 7, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> An old sci-fi book called "Lucifer's Hammer" talked about expensive liquor for barter. Now, this was back in the 70's before the preppers got so widespread. It referred to doomsday prepping, not off grid living. (good book btw)


Liquor would be a great bartering tool.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 7, 2019)

911 said:


> My idea of roughing it is checking into the Hampton Inn late at night and finding out that there is no remote for the TV.


:lol:​


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2019)

Invictus said:


> You can still have running water and AC when you're off the grid.




Im talking major catastrophe not just living off the grid in normal times.

Fresno doesn’t have enough water as it is....we are parched in the summer months....no rain and triple digit temps for months.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 7, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Im talking major catastrophe not just living off the grid in normal times.
> 
> Fresno doesn’t have enough water as it is....we are parched in the summer months....no rain and triple digit temps for months.


Okay I see what you're saying, true...But as long as I have sunlight, wind, or running creeks, I'll always have electricity and AC.


----------



## john19485 (Feb 7, 2019)

I use my mouse, that's as far off the grid as I get now.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 9, 2019)

I suppose I'm considered a prepper.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 9, 2019)

But really just looking to ride out any storm coming my way.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> I suppose I'm considered a prepper.



What's in the boxes and are they outside, SD?

I love that indoor trellis you have for the vine!


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 9, 2019)

RR, each of those cases hold 12 cans of dehydrated food. (beef, chicken, rice, powdered eggs, powdered milk, etc.) Took the pic after unloading them and before I stored them away. I've got a bunch of them also stored in the motorhome. Great way to eat when boondocking.   Plus, they're are a lot of them in the house.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> RR, each of those cases hold 12 cans of dehydrated food. (beef, chicken, rice, powdered eggs, powdered milk, etc.) Took the pic after unloading them and before I stored them away. I've got a bunch of them also stored in the motorhome. Great way to eat when boondocking.   Plus, they're are a lot of them in the house.



Oh, I see SD, thanks. You're very prepared!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> I suppose I'm considered a prepper.



What a cute doggie!!   :love_heart:

My sister and BIL live on a farm 12 miles from the nearest town.   They have a walk-in closet full of that dehydrated food and stuff that's supposed to be good for 30 years or so.   I never considered them "preppers" but I suppose to an extent, they are.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 9, 2019)

Squatting dog, glad to see there are other preppers out there who are at least somewhat prepared for emergencies and natural disasters, and not totally dependent on the government...It's a good feeling knowing we can be self sufficient, self sustainable, and take care of our families and survive if we had to...But to most of the unprepared people we are all paranoid.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 10, 2019)

Invictus, this thread got me to kind of roam around and make a more complete list of supplies on hand and I've got to say that it even surprised me the amount of stuff on hand.  
Now I'm starting to think others around me might think I'm paranoid or something.  

16 case, 12 cans per case. Dehydrated food, assorted
3 water purification kits
17 cans butter
8 cans cheese
9 bags dehydrated veggies
50lb salt peter
10lb bag pinto beans
4 ea.  20lb LP cylinders
2 ea . 40 lb LP cylinder
15 piece metal cook set
8 piece plastic plate set
1 ea.  20 gal square fresh water tank
1 ea. 20 gal round fresh water tank
2 ea. 55 gal round fresh water tank
1 ea. 10 gal kool can fresh water
3  military Kevlar vests with extra plates
3 kevlar helmets
2 military flashlights
2 L.E.D maglite flashlights
6 triple-A small l.e.d  flashlights
30 candles assorted sizes
1 police Kevlar vest
1 military first aid pouch
3 full size first aid kits
2 bottles cipro antibiotic 
1 canteen with metal cup
2 pouches  with survival items (flint, small knife, etc)
Assorted knives and axe
Multiple rifles and pistols
1000’s of rounds ammo. Both for my guns, and barter
530 watts of solar panels
4 six volt golf cart batteries
2 Marine 12 volt Batteries
1 AGM 12 volt battery
1 2000 watt inverter
1 3000 watt inverter
1 400 watt inverter
1 wool blanket
Portable radio  weather-am-fm- thermometer-solar and crank charger
2 large box strike anywhere matches
6 small box strike anywhere matches
20 gal diesel
15 gal gas
4400 watt portable generator
5500 Onan generator in motor home


Plus spring fed house on top of hill end of private road surrounded by woods and wildlife ,and, this does not include the usual canned and dry goods already in the house.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 10, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Invictus, this thread got me to kind of roam around and make a more complete list of supplies on hand and I've got to say that it even surprised me the amount of stuff on hand.
> Now I'm starting to think others around me might think I'm paranoid or something.   .



Seriously, not a bad cache 

I'd have more gas

Matter of fact, I do have more
30 gal
'Course I rely heavily on my jennys as it is, being off grid


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 10, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Seriously, not a bad cache
> 
> I'd have more gas
> 
> ...



Gary O, the gas isn't really a problem because I try to keep both motor homes full. (75 gal. each) It's the diesel I'd like to add too. I just picked up a used generator head similar to pic that runs off the pto of my old tractor.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 10, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Gary O, the gas isn't really a problem because I try to keep both motor homes full. (75 gal. each) It's the diesel I'd like to add too. I just picked up a used generator head similar to pic that runs off the pto of my old tractor.


Whoa

150 gal
Now THAT'S some fuel

aaaand, safely stored

I....like it!


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 10, 2019)

Ive been watching this, very interesting.  Has anybody else seen it...think it’s from 2000.

Life was terribly hard and I know preppers don’t have to start at a basic level like these 2 couples on this show but weather seemed to be the biggest problem.

The terrential rain when they first planted their crops...all washed away and or rotted.  Also the mosquitos were a nightmare!

Seems winter was a little easier even though it was one of Canada’s coldest that year.

Im enjoying watching this and I recommend wether you’re a prepper or not.  Gives a good look into pioneer life.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2019)

Holy cow SD, what a huge cache. 

I thought gas had a short shelf life. I don't know why I thought that.

I think you need 2 more metal canteens and more blankets and especially pain killers.

Maybe a few coloring books for those long evenings.  layful:


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 10, 2019)

RR, gas does have a shorter shelf life than it used to. Even when using stabil in the gas, one has to keep an eye on it. My solution was simple. I have a 12v pump I attach to the motor home generator fuel line and pull gas out to use in our cars. Than, I replace that fuel with fresh gas. Of course, I also make excuses to take the motor homes out any chance I can. Perfect for going to the weekly auctions because I can bring all 7 fur babies with us and not have to worry about them being left at home. 
As far as books, I have all of Louis L'Amour books, and a real old super thick Websters dictionary (about 8 inches thick), plus a few other books stored away. 
I'm working on some more wool blankets.  I keep that one in the car as you never know when you might be stranded somewhere.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> RR, gas does have a shorter shelf life than it used to. Even when using stabil in the gas, one has to keep an eye on it. My solution was simple. I have a 12v pump I attach to the motor home generator fuel line and pull gas out to use in our cars. Than, I replace that fuel with fresh gas. Of course, I also make excuses to take the motor homes out any chance I can. Perfect for going to the weekly auctions because I can bring all 7 fur babies with us and not have to worry about them being left at home.
> As far as books, I have all of Louis L'Amour books, and a real old super thick Websters dictionary (about 8 inches thick), plus a few other books stored away.
> I'm working on some more wool blankets.  I keep that one in the car as you never know when you might be stranded somewhere.



You have a great solution for the gas, SD! I would never have thought of that!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 10, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> RR, gas does have a shorter shelf life than it used to. Even when using stabil in the gas, one has to keep an eye on it. My solution was simple. I have a 12v pump I attach to the motor home generator fuel line and pull gas out to use in our cars. Than, I replace that fuel with fresh gas.



Yup, gotta keep it rotated

Excellent solution


----------



## Seeker (Feb 10, 2019)

We were very prepared for y2K ..solar, 1,000 gal gas tank, smoke house...the works...We were a little disappointed, I think.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 10, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Invictus, this thread got me to kind of roam around and make a more complete list of supplies on hand and I've got to say that it even surprised me the amount of stuff on hand.
> Now I'm starting to think others around me might think I'm paranoid or something.
> 
> 16 case, 12 cans per case. Dehydrated food, assorted
> ...


Great to see other people who are well prepared.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 10, 2019)

I was just at this event in Tulsa Oklahoma this weekend and scored some great gear and supplies. https://rkshows.com/event/tulsa-ok-survival-green-living-expo-2/


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 10, 2019)

*Not as much an off the grid thing..or maybe it is.  But a preparing for natural disaster aftermath. Think Puerto Rico.  You Tube has many videos about long tern food storage, and what should ALWAYS be on hand in your pantry for times there may be no food or limited utilities available.  One came up as a suggestion once, and you can find more similar ones by typing in preppers.  Or disaster food storage.  It is amazing how long you can keep stuff.

*<strong>


----------



## Keesha (Feb 11, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Holy cow SD, what a huge cache.
> 
> I thought gas had a short shelf life. I don't know why I thought that.
> 
> ...


You can add fuel stabilizers to make it last longer


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 11, 2019)

I guess my question is how prepared is too prepared.

In my area, an imaginable natural disaster might be a week and only impact my immediate area so I keep a few canned goods on the shelf and a little cash in the cookie jar.

If we have an all-out zombie apocalypse I'm not so sure that I want to deal with it at my age, just give me my pill and I'll be on my way. layful:nthego:


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 11, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I guess my question is how prepared is too prepared.
> 
> In my area, an imaginable natural disaster might be a week and only impact my immediate area so I keep a few canned goods on the shelf and a little cash in the cookie jar.
> 
> If we have an all-out zombie apocalypse I'm not so sure that I want to deal with it at my age, just give me my pill and I'll be on my way. layful:nthego:



I feel the same way.  

Plus Ive been thinking of the apocalypse scenario...all of you preppers, even if you have lots of guns...I still can imagine large groups or gangs with more guns and people coming to take what you have.

How will a couple stop that?

Does anybody even think of that or have an answer?  This has always been on my mind.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 11, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> Plus Ive been thinking of the apocalypse scenario...all of you preppers, even if you have lots of guns...I still can imagine large groups or gangs with more guns and people coming to take what you have.
> 
> ...



Don't know about others, but around here, our nearest neighbors all think alike. The only way to protect is to compound up with enough like minded and diverse skilled folk. In our case there are 5 other family's that all prep and live close by and we've all discussed a scenario like you describe and have decided that my house on top of the hill (think clear field of fire) with a deep water spring would be the best place to fortify and stay.
One would hope it never comes to that.... but....back to the original boy scout motto. "be prepared".


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 11, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Don't know about others, but around here, our nearest neighbors all think alike. The only way to protect is to compound up with enough like minded and diverse skilled folk. In our case there are 5 other family's that all prep and live close by and we've all discussed a scenario like you describe and have decided that my house on top of the hill (think clear field of fire) with a deep water spring would be the best place to fortify and stay.
> One would hope it never comes to that.... but....back to the original boy scout motto. "be prepared".




Yes, I suppose that’s the best way to do it...there is strength in numbers.

what made me think of it was seeing all the guns that are pictured in every day drug busts....the bad guys have all types and lots of guns and ammo and I’m sure they would use them without hesitation in an apocalypse scenario.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 11, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> Plus Ive been thinking of the apocalypse scenario...all of you preppers, even if you have lots of guns...I still can imagine large groups or gangs with more guns and people coming to take what you have.
> 
> ...



There’s at least a couple schools of thought on when and if TSHTF

1) Prep, store, hoard…be militant ready (I can’t argue with that)
At least one would last a bit longer

2) Rely on the government (I don’t waste my time arguing with that one)

3) Gardening, raising livestock in a hobby farm scenario (can’t hurt)

4) Take a pill (well, OK)

My thought is not so much on S Hitting TF, but to have some stores when and if a bit of a natural disaster occurs that’d take weeks to resolve

As far as ‘gangs with guns’ raiding _*MY*_ place?

Other than the peace and solitude I enjoy, living in the woods thins out the hordes of desperados a bit

I imagine the targets w/be a bit closer to town, as opposed to the 50 miles it takes to get here, let alone needing 4wd to get to my place a good part of the year

Most folks within a two, maybe three mile radius of my place know me, or know of me, and what I’m capable of. 
Some even know what I’ve done in the past. Heh, rumors and gossip can be favorable in that regard.

And those that do come, since authorities never come this way?

Some of ‘em is goin’ down

I hate digging holes

But I will


----------



## Invictus (Feb 11, 2019)

You can never be too prepared.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 11, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Most folks within a two, maybe three mile radius of my place know me, or know of me, and what I’m capable of.
> Some even know what I’ve done in the past. Heh, rumors and gossip can be favorable in that regard


I know I shouldn’t laugh but I CAN relate.:lofl:


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 11, 2019)

top of the hill. no chance of flooding.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 11, 2019)

My cabin property is 100 miles from my home in the city, and my nearest neighbor to my cabin is a few miles down the road...Nice people, and we’ve talked a few times, so they know a little bit about me...The nearest town is 5 miles down the road and only has a population of 200 people...I’ve met a few people there, and been to the little convenience store in town, but no one knows me or anything about me...My neighbor says the locals ask him about me all the time...He says they always ask him “who is that big Italian guy that bought that property near you, he looks like a bad mofo?” LOL.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 11, 2019)

Invictus said:


> My cabin property is 100 miles from my home in the city, and my nearest neighbor to my cabin is a few miles down the road...Nice people, and we’ve talked a few times, so they know a little bit about me...The nearest town is 5 miles down the road and only has a population of 200 people...I’ve met a few people there, and been to the little convenience store in town, but no one knows me or anything about me...My neighbor says the locals ask him about me all the time...He says they always ask him “who is that big Italian guy that bought that property near you, he looks like a bad mofo?” LOL.



Haha...guess no Zombie will mess with you!

Is it your cabin that is off grid?  Don’t you worry that you might not be able to get there?

Thats also been a concern of mine...if I had a cabin...off grid.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> top of the hill. no chance of flooding.



We just need a few more clues, SD......layful:


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 11, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> We just need a few more clues, SD......layful:



Haha..hes safe....I’m not walking up that hill!!


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 11, 2019)

RR    when I set out to build my house, everyone said build it down by the creek, it's so peaceful there.  I took one look at the erosion on the banks and thought "no thanks" Today, I'm real glad I took my own advise. still raining and the creek is on the rise.
Standing on the edge of the creek looking across at the 3 bent trees.
Today, standing on the new edge of the creek looking across at the same 3 bent trees.
the shallow clump of debris in front of those trees is about the original edge.
And they're calling for more rain tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 11, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Haha..hes safe....I’m not walking up that hill!!



LOL I hear you. It is quite a distance to the house, but that's only about 1/4 of the way to the paved road and mailbox. 
Here's looking back down at the gate.  It's also an awful lot of grass to mow.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 11, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Haha...guess no Zombie will mess with you!
> 
> Is it your cabin that is off grid?  Don’t you worry that you might not be able to get there?
> 
> Thats also been a concern of mine...if I had a cabin...off grid.


Being off grid simply means I'm not dependent on the countries electrical power grid...I don't have any public utilities on my land but I do have electricity, water and other power sources...I will be selling my home in the city in a few months and moving out to my cabin full time this summer, and building a new home.


----------



## 911 (Feb 12, 2019)

Invictus said:


> Great to see other people who are well prepared.



Prepared for what?


----------



## Invictus (Feb 12, 2019)

911 said:


> Prepared for what?


Natural disasters, economic collapse, among many other possible scenarios.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2019)

911 said:


> Prepared for what?



I don't really know 911, but it's the scout motto.layful:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2019)

Invictus said:


> Being off grid simply means I'm not dependent on the countries electrical power grid...I don't have any public utilities on my land but I do have electricity, water and other power sources...I will be selling my home in the city in a few months and moving out to my cabin full time this summer, and building a new home.



That sounds exciting!


----------



## Invictus (Feb 13, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I don't really know 911, but it's the scout motto.layful:


Natural disasters, economic collapse, among many other possible scenarios.​


----------



## Tommy (Feb 13, 2019)

Sometimes I think the "best" preppers are naturally born to it.  I've a friend who, although he would never call himself one, is probably the most effective "prepper" I can imagine.  In this post, I'll call him "Rich".

First and foremost, Rich was born into a strong rural farming community that was the home of his, and many other local residents' families for many generations.  His roots are very deep.  He has a large number of children, grandchildren, and great grandchildren living in the area. He has countless friends as well, many of whom he's known for his entire life.

Like many of his neighbors, Rich has always been a part-time farmer, but he retired from a successful career as an engineer for General Motors.  He has an amazing array of skills. He can repair almost any type of mechanical device, operate heavy equipment, and handle most of the building trades well. He raises crops.  Until recently he hunted, and can can raise and butcher livestock.  Rich and his wife raised their kids to be God-fearing Christians and most of them inherited their parents' values.  They are all resourceful, self-reliant, industrious and skilled.  Any one of them will (and does) unselfishly go out of their way to help a neighbor in good times or bad.

The community is close and in difficult times they automatically band together.  The range of talent represented is very broad.  Working together, I can think of very little they couldn't handle.  But I don't know one of them who's given any thought to "prepping" - they're just who they are.

I greatly envy Rich.  In a SHTF scenario, given a choice between a fortified bunker and Rich's farm, I'd take the farm any day.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 13, 2019)

Tommy said:


> Sometimes I think the "best" preppers are naturally born to it.  I've a friend who, although he would never call himself one, is probably the most effective "prepper" I can imagine.  In this post, I'll call him "Rich".
> 
> In a SHTF scenario, given a choice between a fortified bunker and Rich's farm, *I'd take the farm any day*.



Greatly understated 

It's the way it should be


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 13, 2019)

Tommy said:


> I greatly envy Rich. In a SHTF scenario, given a choice between a fortified bunker and Rich's farm, I'd take the farm any day.



Some people do tend to make it look easy.

I know a couple of folks that have always lived on the fringe of society making use of other peoples junk and they are hard to tell from the rest of the mainstream folks until you really take a close look at how they live.  For those folks. knowledge and time are more important than money in creating a comfortable life.


----------



## old medic (Mar 12, 2019)

We are working towards it, Bought a place that its restoration will be for off grid, Planting for year round food sources.
My shop is already all solar.


----------



## Invictus (Mar 12, 2019)

old medic said:


> We are working towards it, Bought a place that its restoration will be for off grid, Planting for year round food sources.
> My shop is already all solar.


That’s great, congratulations.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm not off-grid, but have been a solar supporter and user for awhile. May I ask how much solar power you have and what kind of storage you're using?  These new 'power wall' storage systems are really nice --- don't know if you have that or not.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 12, 2019)

Invictus said:


> View attachment 61852View attachment 61853View attachment 61854View attachment 61855





That is beautiful! 

We do have some solar and was a member of a site a couple years ago but we have since ate all the preps since we got behind with a large purchase and still paying for that mistake.

  I'm not much into prepping now in a shtf situation we wouldn't last a day once the hordes got hungry. We are not as far in the woods as you are. 
  But we have some neighbors who are who also keep to themselves. People here are always practicing for hunting or just getting their aim. When we fist moved here I freaked out from all the shooting,lol. Now I just hope they shoot down. Y2K they already had a plan.


----------



## old medic (Mar 12, 2019)

My shop set up is a 100 watt harbor freight kit on the roof, 2 6V golf cart batteries and a 1000 watt inverter feeding my breaker panel, wired for lights a few outlets and my compressor. 
Used an 30 Amp RV plug to feed the panel from a generator when the compressor needs to run.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 12, 2019)

I have a Son-in-Law who is an executive in a major solar power company...mostly large commercial properties...and a couple of years ago, he gave me an estimate...at Cost..of what it would take to get Off the Grid.  We have a total electric home, and our annual electric bills run in the $3,000 per year range.  Based upon his estimates, it would probably take 7 or 8 years to just break even.  The biggest concern would be the battery storage needed to ride out the extended periods of minimal sunlight we get in this region, especially during the Winter....the basement would probably have to be filled with batteries....not a very practical option for individual houses in this area.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 12, 2019)

old medic said:


> My shop set up is a 100 watt harbor freight kit on the roof, 2 6V golf cart batteries and a 1000 watt inverter feeding my breaker panel, wired for lights a few outlets and my compressor.
> Used an 30 Amp RV plug to feed the panel from a generator when the compressor needs to run.



Do you use the Trojan T-105 batteries? Ours has lasted for 12 years before we changed them. We got another set of 6 a year ago.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 12, 2019)

Invictus said:


> That’s great, congratulations.




Are you using mono panels or do you think there is a difference? Ours are Suniva. Not set up all ours is stored.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 12, 2019)

This is helpful to some. Skip first 3 min.s to get to subject.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 12, 2019)

Fuses vs circuit breakers. Good one for those just learning. I watched it 3 years ago and forgot almost all of it now, but we do have a ' Solar For Dummies ' book to relate to if we ever use it. Our system is stored away from here for now since we take trips to see kids now and then. And a few teens have come onto property.


----------



## old medic (Mar 15, 2019)

They are...'bought a setup someone had for camping .... The 140 watt Zamp briefcase panel went in the camper.
The Batteries are in a rolling case with the inverter, and also serves as a portable power supply....
Think I got deal @ $300


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 15, 2019)

Don M. said:


> ......  The biggest concern would be the battery storage needed to ride out the extended periods of minimal sunlight we get in this region, especially during the Winter....the basement would probably have to be filled with batteries....not a very practical option for individual houses in this area.



You're behind on the technology. Powerwalls. A number of companies make them. Tesla is either the first, or one of the first. Check them out..............


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> You're behind on the technology. Powerwalls. A number of companies make them. Tesla is either the first, or one of the first. Check them out..............



Yes, I'm aware of these "Powerwalls".  It would probably cost me about $15,000 to get one of these units installed...and I would probably need 2 to account for the limited sunshine we often have during the Winter months.  A complete solar system, using Powerwalls would then probably run around $30,000.  By the time we broke even with such a system....around 10 years....it would probably be time to replace these units, and start all over again.

https://www.energysage.com/solar/solar-energy-storage/tesla-powerwall-home-battery/


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 15, 2019)

Don M. said:


> Yes, I'm aware of these "Powerwalls".  It would probably cost me about $15,000 to get one of these units installed...and I would probably need 2 to account for the limited sunshine we often have during the Winter months.  A complete solar system, using Powerwalls would then probably run around $30,000.  *By the time we broke even with such a system....around 10 years....it would probably be time to replace these units, and start all over again.*



Yup, Tesla and others seem to be dragging their feet in regards to mass production.
Been watching them for over four years now.

Until then, it’s just too expensive to be economically feasible 
Meantime, off gridders fiddle around with stuff
Some do OK…ish, but anyone says their good with it year round with their own tinkerings for all their power needs, just ain’t bein’ all that honest


Meanwhile, me and Honda gennys remain tight friends


----------



## David_in_KW_ON_Canada (Apr 17, 2020)

Invictus said:


> I'm a prepper and really into off grid living, and trying to become as self sustainable as possible...I built an off grid cabin out in the wilderness and plan on living out there after I sell my home in the city...Anyone else into this lifestyle?



Invictus!

I would love to talk more with you about living off-grid!  We live in a big urban area in South-western Ontario Canada right now and have been considering moving to the woods to live off-grid for quite a few years.  We have another couple who would like to do the same and one of my daughters and her husband are considering it, too (she's a vet student, soon to graduate and wants to set up a rural vet practice).

Here's an example of what we are considering doing:


----------



## Judycat (Apr 17, 2020)

Nice for someone who has endless energy. Just thinking about it makes me feel exhausted.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 17, 2020)

David_in_KW_ON_Canada said:


> I would love to talk more with you about living off-grid!


It ain't all that easy, but it ain't all that hard, either.....if you pay attention.
We've done it for the last five years

You might find my thread Our version of retirement: Living a childhood dream
of interest


----------



## Gaer (Apr 17, 2020)

I did!  When my husband was alive, in Colorado.  He built a 2000 sq.ft. 12 inch log hunting lodge, WITHOUT ELECTRICITY!  I'd come home from work and he would be atop a 20ft ladder with a huge log on his arm.  He had NO HELP (except me).  We hauled our water.  had thoroughbred horses, a dog,two cats, and a wood burning barrel stove.  He also built outbuildings, a welding shop, cabins, outhouses.  and we poured a cement floor and colored it to look like huge Mexican pavers. It was so cute inside that we let people have weddings and funerals .  For some reason it won't let me post pictures right now.  Maybe I'll try to post them later.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 17, 2020)

Gaer said:


> For some reason it won'tlet mepost pictures right now. Maybe I'll try to post them later.


Please do


----------



## Gaer (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm sorry  Does anyone know how to get rid of the duplicates?  He made all the windows and doors too.  Had a bar inside, and we had a campfire outside all year round. (even in the middle of winter).  We had a cute front porch too.  A creek running through the property.  A brown bear sleeping in the tall willow bush down by the road. Pole fences all around.  It was too cold there for his heart, so we had to move South.
The first winter we had no roof.  only a big tarp.  We had to get out of bed every15 minutes to take a broom and push the snow off. hahaha!


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 18, 2020)

Have been up here 30 years now, yes I have power. Age and health a real life concern. However , In less than an hour I am sitting back enjoying life again. Have been without power many times here, 6 weeks when an ice storm came in took out all the lines and poles. Lots more instances but you get the idea. I don't rely on the grid.
      Best move I ever made was coming up here.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 18, 2020)

I am a big fan of Shawn James and his dog Calli on YouTube.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 19, 2020)

Questions - How much land do you have?  Do you hunt and fish on your own land?  Are you gardening? How's the weather there?  Sorry - just being nosey!


----------



## David_in_KW_ON_Canada (Apr 26, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I did!  When my husband was alive, in Colorado.  He built a 2000 sq.ft. 12 inch log hunting lodge, WITHOUT ELECTRICTY!  I'd come home from work and he would be atop a 20ft ladder with a huge log on his arm.  He had NO HELP (except me).  We hauled our water.  had thoroughbred horses, a dog,two cats, and a wood burning barrel stove.  He also built outbuildings, a welding shop, cabins, outhouses.  and we poured a cement floor and colored it to look like huge Mexican pavers. It was so cute inside that we let people have weddings and funerals .  For some reason it won'tlet mepost pictures right now.  Maybe I'll try to post them later.



Gaer, please post those pics!  I had a teacher friend who did the same thing in the outskirts of the Waterloo region, here in southwestern Ontario.  I went and helped and learned.


----------



## Invictus (Apr 30, 2020)

David_in_KW_ON_Canada said:


> Invictus!
> 
> I would love to talk more with you about living off-grid!  We live in a big urban area in South-western Ontario Canada right now and have been considering moving to the woods to live off-grid for quite a few years.  We have another couple who would like to do the same and one of my daughters and her husband are considering it, too (she's a vet student, soon to graduate and wants to set up a rural vet practice).
> 
> Here's an example of what we are considering doing:


Sorry it took me a while to respond...I’m not getting my notifications for some reason?... I will check out your video when I’m home tonight on my computer...Thanks.


----------



## Invictus (Aug 6, 2020)

I’ll post some pictures of my recent off grid projects out at our cabin homestead.


----------



## Invictus (Aug 6, 2020)

Not sure why these pictures keep posting sideways?


----------



## Invictus (Aug 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Invictus (Aug 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Invictus (Aug 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 6, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> If you ever get the chance to see the documentary on Dick Proeneke who built a cabin without power tools in Alaska. If you want to talk off grid, that man did it all.





Invictus said:


> Ya I've seen that, very cool documentary...I watch a lot of cabin building videos on YouTube and off grid homesteading videos...I love that stuff.


That’s a great documentary. Didn’t he stay for 35 or 37 years until he died? 
What a life. It was fascinating to watch and was well documented. 
It’s really impressive. 

There’s a saying that as long as you can sit still with yourself and enjoy your own company, that it’s your greatest gift.


----------



## Invictus (Aug 7, 2020)

Testing out my new WiFi signal and this photo uploaded in 1 second.


----------



## Invictus (Aug 7, 2020)

My photos are posting straight up and down now with the new WiFi.


----------



## Invictus (Aug 7, 2020)

I think the new roads through the woods on our property look pretty good...Still looks natural.


----------

